
Dignity and Sadness in the Working Class - eevilspock
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/20/opinion/dignity-and-sadness-in-the-working-class.html
======
internaut
A good exit from this is having computer skills.

The old-timers I see online are having the time of their lives on forums
because online communities give recognition to geek cred, whatever industry it
is in.

Maybe not everything but not nothing.

I think online community is more important for older people than many of them
realize.

------
eevilspock
People first, not technology.

Sure let's create tech that reduces the human labor needed to maintain human
life and civilization. But the result should be people working fewer hours,
not fewer people working.

